# مهم للمساحين - من اهم الأشكال المساحية -



## م علي بن عفيف (3 نوفمبر 2008)

تعتبر العمليات الخاصة بحساب المساحات *( العمليات الحسابية اليدوية )* سواء من الخرائط أو من الطبيعة من العمليات الأساسية في عمل *المسّاح*.


وقد تكون قطع الأراضي أو الأشكال المطلوب تعيين مساحتها على هيئة أشكال هندسية *منتظمة *أو* غير منتظمة* الشكل.
*فالأشكال المنتظمة *هي الأشكال البسيطة مثل *المثلث*, والأشكال *الرباعية* بأنواعها مثل *المربع* *والمستطيل**والمعين* *ومتوازي الأضلاع* *وشبة المنحرف* و *الأشكال متعددة الأضلاع المنتظمة*

( *الخماسي , السداسي... الخ* ) ومن الأشكال المنتظمة أيضاً *الدائرة* *والحلقة والقطاع* *الدائري* *والقطع الناقص*, أما *الأشكال الهندسية الغير منتظمة*
فهي *الأشكال ذات* *الحدود المتعددة والمتعرجة*.

*فإذا* صادفت قطعة ارض منتظمة أو غير منتظمة الشكل بسيطة من حيث أضلاعها وأردت تعيين مساحتها
دون استخدام أجهزة الحاسب, فعليك أن تعرف إيجاد مساحة أهم الأشكال الهندسية ,ألا وهو *المثلث**


ومن اهم قوانين* هذا الشكل وهوا إيجاد المساحة بمعلوميّة أطوال الأضلاع.


فمعرفة هذا القانون يساعد كثير في عمل *المسّاح*. 

فإذا كان لديك أرض رباعية أو خماسية أو سداسية أو الخ وأردت تعيين مساحتها, فعليك في بادئ الأمر القيام بحساب *أطوال الأضلاع وأطوال الأوتار للأرض*, ثم تجري العمليات الحسابية, وتستخرج المساحة.


فإذا كان لديك على سبيل المثال الأرض التالية, وقد قمت
بحساب أطوال أضلاعها وأطوال أوتارها وأصبحت
على شكل مثلثين ( أ , ب , د ) ومثلث ( ب , ج , د ),
وعليك معرفة أهم [FONT=&quot] في هذه الحالة نقوم بحساب مساحة كل مثلث على حدة [/FONT]


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (3 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## م علي بن عفيف (3 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس علي بن عفيف


----------



## adel104 (11 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك أخي الكريم و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## السندباد المساحي (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا هندسة وهذة الطريقة فعلا ادق الطرق اليدوية وممكن حساب اي شكل بعد تقسيمة الي مثلثات 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.طاهر (12 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله شرحت فاوفيت


----------



## ahmadj5 (12 يونيو 2009)

جزيت خيراً و مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوهشوم (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للشرح الجميل م علي
هذه الطريقه استعملها كثيرا لحساب المساحات كمساحه جزء من الطريق لمعرفه كميه الاسفلت اللتييحتاجها مثلا
لكني استعمل الاله الحاسبه كاسيو880 للسرعه
وذلك بالضغط على زر المكتبه ثم 5600 تحصل على حساب المثلث بحالاته الثلاث
شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## alwekeel (12 يونيو 2009)

*أشكرك أخي الكريم و جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## odwan (13 يونيو 2009)

لا أجد من الكلمات لكي أعبر عن شكري وتقدير لك أخى المبارك على هذا الجهد المتميز والرائع
ألف ألف شكر
رفع الله قدرك وحفظك


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (14 يونيو 2009)

موفق دائما ياخى فى كل الموضيعاتمنى لك النجاح فى حياتك العملية


----------



## ورد النيل (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## المساعد 1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر استاذنا العزيز على معلومتك القيمة


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس / على بن عفيف 
ويايرت يابشمهندس تقول لنا على أهم القوانين الرياضية التى تهمنا فى عالم المساحة


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الملف عبارة عن فيديو ووثائق توكد بشارة الانجيل والتوراة بسيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم **وقبل التحميل نسـألكم الدعاء لنا ولامي وابي بالمغفرة وسائر المسلمين** وجزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا الصيا م والقيام وصالح الاعمال*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129154596/a697e1e8/_______.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129594299/6d0645eb/______.html*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل وليد محمد عطية :
لاحظت فى الفترة الأخيرة أنك وضعت فى مواضيع مختلفة روابط لملفات تخص مقارنة الاديان
واحب ان أذكرك بقول السلف عموما انه
لا يجوز للعوام قراءة مواضيع وكتب مقارنة الاديان
إلا من بعد أن يحصلوا نصيبا جيدا من العلم الشرعى
هذا مهم جدا حتى لا تثار فى اذهانهم شبهات لا يستطيعوا الرد عليها بدون علم
ولأن معرفة العقيدة الصحيحة هى اول خطوة لمناقشة مادونها من العقائد
فأخشى أن يقرأ البعض نصوصا من الكتب المقدسة عند الديانات الإخرى فلا يعرفوا كيف ينزلوها منزلها الصحيح
وكم من اناس حدث لهم وإمتلأت رؤوسهم شبهات والمحظوظ منهم من قيض الله له مسلما عنده علم فأزال الشبهات
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_
فكم رأينا من لا يحسن الكتابة باللغة العربية فضلا عن عدم معرفته بعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة
ثم يتصدى لمحاورة القوم أو مناظرتهم فى منتدياتهم وتكون النتائج مؤسفة لا لضعف الإسلام
ولكن للجهل الشديد للمحاور بالعقيدة الصحيحة ومواطن العوار فى العقائد الفاسدة !!! والله المستعان
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_

فكم مسلم يعرف دلائل نبوة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (التى تكاد تصل للالف دليل)
حتى يعرف بشارات التوراة والإنجيل بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التى طمسوا معظمها وغيروا فيها
ليسهل لهم تاويل النصوص كما يريدون ويصرفوها عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى غيره
فأيهما أولى ان يعرف المسلم اولا ؟؟؟

فالحديث له شجون ولا يتسع له المقام هاهنا

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## المساح المسموح (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يا رجل


----------



## kirla_81 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## veto2222 (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الفاضل


----------



## awas1 (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## عرفه السيد (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله الواحد من كتر استخدام التوتال والاوتوكاد نسا كتير من القوانين الهندسيه التى هى اساس لكل شى
ودى كانت اول شئ اتعلمناه اشكرك اخى الكريم


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صهصيان صهة (5 يونيو 2010)

جذا كم اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mohie sad (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (26 يناير 2011)

عندي سوال ارجو مساعدتي اذا اعطي قياس اربع اضلاع فقط وهو شكل غير منتضم


----------



## noor-noor (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (26 يوليو 2011)

هذه الطريقه ممتازه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## vivaashraf (27 يوليو 2011)

الاخ وليد بلاش تتكلم فى الاديان احسن لك بلاش الاسلوب بتاع المصريين دا 
الدين مكانه المسجد بتاعك وبلاش تتطاول وتقول الانجيل انت لا تعرف عن الانجيل شىء لانى متاكد انك جاهل ومجرد ناقل راى ولا تمثل شىء لانك نكرة علشان تتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس بالطريقة دى 
لو عاوز تعرف اى شىء عن الانجيل روح دور على المواقع والاشخاص بالاسم فى مستر جوجل وهو يدلك من صح


----------



## ROUDS (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 يوليو 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمدs (17 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا بارك الله لكم


----------



## hamdy khedawy (17 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## عماد العايد (17 يناير 2012)

أخي الكريم م علي بن عفيف استغرب في حساباتكم التي لا تخلو من التعقيد بالنسبه لحساب مساحه مثلث بدلالة اضلاعه يكفي ان نعرف اطوال ضلعين من اضلاعه نضربهما ببعض ونقسم الناتج على 2 ففي مثاك الاول مساحة المثلث الاول هي 4.22*5=21.1/2=10.55 وهو الناتج المطلوب من دون اي تعقيدات اخي الكريم


----------



## ياسر سالمان (17 يناير 2012)

الاخ عماد العايد ... الطريقه التى حسبت بها مساحة المثلث الاول صحيحه وعندها تطبيقها على المثلث الاخر يكون الناتج = 5.9*4.7 = 27.73 وبقسمته على 2 يكون الناتج 13.865 وهو لا يساوى 13.41 النتيجه الاخرى


----------



## عماد العايد (18 يناير 2012)

أخي الكريم ياسر سالمان الطريقه الحسابيه على المثلث قائم الزاويه فمساحة المثلث هي القاعده ضرب الارتفاع مقسوما على 2


----------



## محمد فرزات (18 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------

